# Bird Says Granger Is An All-Star



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> INDIANAPOLIS (AP) — The list of the NBA's top scorers is mostly predictable.
> 
> Dwyane Wade, LeBron James, Kobe Bryant, Danny Granger, Dirk Nowitzki ... Danny Granger?
> 
> ...


http://www.rockymountainnews.com/news/2009/jan/22/pacers-president-bird-says-granger-is-an-all/?


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

He'd deserve both. I think he deserves to be on team USA more than Carmelo and Prince (wasn't he on the team? I could be wrong). I'll admit, I was one of the naysayers that thought Danny didn't have what it took to be a superstar, but he's proved me wrong.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Good for Danny!...I have no question in my mind that he's the real deal.


----------

